# Starting to study at Macquarie Uni at North Ryde - Places to live!



## Michael

Hi, im about to move from norway to sydney to study at Macquarie uni (north ryde) and im looking for a place to live. I want a place with two bedrooms because im going to share with another person. Does anyone know about places that can be interesting for a student? im 20 years old and i would like to be very close to the university, but a the same time be close to the city and maybe the beach. I cant afford more than 500 a week. Does anyone know about any places i should look into? Areas or somehting like that? 

Ive read about manly and loved it. But a bit expensive.


----------



## Wanderer

Hi Michael and welcome to the forum,

Unfortunately, I suspect that Santa knowing of you deserting him as a neighbour might well tell you about the same as he did the fairy on the Christmas tree when he was having a bad day.

It's certainly something of a wish list you have for the stocking and it's going to be a bit holey as MacQuarie Uni is not so well placed for beaches or the City and then of course there's the key factor of availability.

Sydney is the kind of place that everyone wants to live in/near for whatever reason and for a number of years it has been inflated with too many people, inflating demand and prices likewise and then straining transport which has never been terrific because of the harbour dissections.
There is a train line that runs not too far from University grounds, via inner western suburbs into the city and bus services from the city to the University campus but not sure about Campus direct to coast at northern beaches - have a look at 131500 Transport Infoline - Home and then I'd go to an online map and have a look at prices near the train/bus routes via www.domain.com.au

Getting a two bedroom flat may be a problem, not just because of demand but also owners/real estate agents may be loathe to rent to students and there are minimal rent periods, an initial three/six month lease possibly being needed.
Have you checked with MacQuarie re student services as in addition to on campus a ccommodation they may have off campus listings of real estate and/or agents who work with the student market.
Then there's www.domain.com.au , Flatmates.com.au - Australia's biggest free site for flatmates, share house, share accommodation in Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane. , and perhaps Classifieds ? Gumtree Sydney Free Classified Ads ? Gumtree Sydney Online Community but the two latter usually have ads by someoner looking for someone to share.

You're likely going to need to get here first and then start looking.
Backpackers near Central Railway Station are probably your best bet - BUG - the Backpackers' Ultimate guide to budget travel in Australia , Alfred Park being good value and for something a bit longer Sydney Terraces and Classic Buildings :: Save money share townhouse for backpackers might interest you.

But condition yourself to an attitude of getting what you can rather than having too many choices.


----------



## Wanderer

I was just googling Sydney Student Accomodation and came up with Student accommodation, student apartments, student housing Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, Canberra, Auckland at UniLodge which might be worth a look too.


----------

